# Dont know if anyone would b interested?



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

For The Texas haunters..at the local thrift shoppe in arlington (near cooper and arkansas) they have about 50 of those dvds that make the crystal ball illusions..and the best part is its a green tag and that means 50% pecent off..i paid a whopping .47 cents for my dvd...just a f.y.i..and a bunch of costumes most look pretty ruff..:*//but woot woot for my dvd!!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

You wouldn't want to feel generous and pick up one of those DVDs and mail it to a fellow Texan would you? I am in Keller near the Texas Motor Speedway and I am out of town until late Friday.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ck your pms dear


----------

